# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  طلب لعبة Pandemonium

## قصي مصطفى

*بحث كثير في المواقع العربية لم اجد هذه اللعبة وبحث فيبعض المواقع الاجنبية ووجد هذه اللعبة ولكن وجد كثير من هذه المواقع يطلب مني شراء بالمال لهذه اللعبة ، كما وجدت هذه اللعبة في احد المواقع الاجنية ولكن لم تعمل عندي ( اسم هذه اللعبة هي  Pandemonium 
ملاحظة* ان اريد هذه اللعبة التي تشتغل على الكمبيوتر لانه فيه لعبة مشابه تعمل على الخلوي
واذا بالامكان ارسال الرابط على الايميل ومشكورين
ولكم بعض الصور من اللعبة*
http://www.mobdi3ine.net/uploads/ima...28f8047964.jpg
http://www.mobdi3ine.net/uploads/ima...f24dca470c.jpg
http://www.mobdi3ine.net/uploads/ima...9705883d05.jpg
 :Bl (12):

----------


## murder-black

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## بنت البحر

ان شاء الله تكون وصلتني اللعبة ورح اكون من اكتر الاعضاء نشاط في المنتدى ومشكورررررررررررين حبايب قلبي :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## بنت البحر

بس ممكن حد يساعدني   اللعبة ما  عم توصلني؟؟

----------


## الوسادة

*يا ريت تجربي تنزليها من هون و احكيلنا شو بصير معك 

http://www.4shared.com/file/tjRSrb4s...MARYUS1010.htm*

----------


## الوسادة

> موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .



?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## هديل محمد

بدي لعبةpandemonium

----------

